# This years Prime rib!!!!!! With pics this time!



## rbnice1 (Dec 25, 2020)

So let me start this out by saying not only did this turn out amazing, but it is by far the best prime rib I have ever had!

Got a 14lb boneless rib roast from Sams(kinda expensive this year.) and had it in the fridge for 45 days.







Marbling Looked fantastic.






Trimmed all the hard fat off the old bone area and then pealed all the top fat off and followed it all the way around the roast.  Makes it nice and round.  Scored any left over fat and silver skin and then tied it up.  Lot of people will say you should leave the fat cap.  I have found a good prime rib doesnt need it and actually it ends up just a fatty mess.






Rubbed up real good and ready for wrapping for a 24 hour fridge session.






4 hours in the smoker at 230F.  Pulled it off at 129F.






And into the Vacuum bag for sous vide.






Super high tech custom over sized sous vide container!






After 30 hours at 133.5F took it out to the grill and flame seared it with my sous vide gun!






Sliced and ready to eat!  Perfect medium rare.  Fork tender but so juicy I actually only used the au jus for the potatoes and bread dipping.  I also made a compound butter with garlic paste and that was great paired with this.
Wife had to take the last pic, my hands were all greasy.  Poor girl had to put her wine down.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow !  That looks perfect !! Great job


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 25, 2020)

Awesome job.
Who wouldn't want a plate of that?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2020)

I'll take a plate! Looks excellent!

Ryan


----------



## tropics (Dec 26, 2020)

That looks great 
Richie


----------



## Millberry (Dec 26, 2020)

I  need to copy and frame that last picture.     WOW   Congratulations


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

Looks Great rbnice!!!
Yup, when we keep the smoking Temp low the whole time, we don't need Au jus.
All the juices are still in the meat!!
Good Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## rbnice1 (Dec 26, 2020)

Means a lot coming from pitmaster like you!  I have used some of your cooks as bases for some of mine.  Been smoking and experimenting for 20something years and still changing things up.  these sous vide have been a big game changer for how I do some of my cooks.  

Even my mother in-law who has been eating my BBQ the whole time and ate my father in-laws before that(his is still the best brisket I have ever had, some day mine might be close)  asked where I learned to cook this good.  lol  
I just nodded and told her from her husband.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

rbnice1 said:


> Means a lot coming from pitmaster like you!  I have used some of your cooks as bases for some of mine.  Been smoking and experimenting for 20something years and still changing things up.  these sous vide have been a big game changer for how I do some of my cooks.
> 
> Even my mother in-law who has been eating my BBQ the whole time and ate my father in-laws before that(his is still the best brisket I have ever had, some day mine might be close)  asked where I learned to cook this good.  lol
> I just nodded and told her from her husband.




That's Great---Makes us Old Guys feel good!!

Bear


----------

